# Live rock in lower mainland



## Paigee (May 27, 2011)

Which shop would be best to get live rock with lots of fun hitch bikers on it? And hopefully no aptasia either... I live in delta but would go a fair way to get good rock. I'm starting my 10g nano very soon and want to get the cycle started


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine at JL Aquatics. It had feather dusters and what not, no aiptasia..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe IPU still has a good selection as well.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Ocean Aquatics is closest to you in Delta.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

There is lots of live rock for sale here in marine classified section. Get it cheaper than store and probably way more critters and such in it. (depending on if its a tank shut down...)


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

There are really only a few stores that carry salt in town. 

Since you're in Delta you could start from your place and head towards Burnaby and hit a few stores. 

Roger's aquatics on Scott road near Nordel, 

Then go down River Road and hit Ocean Aquatics,

then over the Alex Fraser to King Ed's on Kingsway,

then towards SFU to see J&L and finally,

Across Lougheed towards North Road to Island Pets. 

My choices of stores would be Ocean Aquatics and J&L (site sponsor) for live rock. IPU and Rogers next who are also site sponsors. 

Like others have said... It is cheaper to get LR from members but you can't guarantee them being pest free ( or even from the LFS ... )


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We have Vanuatu Deep Water Live rock expected on Monday, FYI. Although I agree there are deals to be had with "used" rock, it really depends the conditions as to why the rock is being sold. Often if an aquarium hobbyist has failed for one reason or another, the rock may not be too exciting. Live Rock is the most important component of a reef aquarium, take your time to choose the right sizes and shapes, you should only do it once so put your effort into the selection.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

my house

ive got a few to many hundred pounds


----------

